# Oil Filter Change , Oil Change



## mahens (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,

I have a B13 , 1993 . Is it a must to change the oil filter as well when u change the oil ?


----------



## Baysideblues (Aug 27, 2005)

It really depends on what kind of oil filter you have. If you have a good oil fiter K+N ect then no change it every other oil change. But if you have a cheap oil filter just change it.

I personally would change it no matter what our filters on our cars are so small that i wont think much crap can fit in there so if you dont change it that crap is just going to go back to the motor.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Yes, if you plan on keeping this car. I have a 93 also. At least that is what I have done the last 100,000 miles. My experience with this engine is it works very hard, and is hard on oil. An oil filter will help engine life/ reduce wear. So, I guess it is up to you, but I have found it good to follow the guidelines in the owners manual. I have been doing 3,000 mile oil and filter changes, but I am doing city driving in less the optimal conditions. I think 3,750 mile oil changes and filter replacement is recommended in the owners manual under those condtions.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Not changing the filter when you change the oil is like crapping your pants, taking a shower and then putting the dirty drawers back on. You don't put on dirty, crap stained underpants after you take a shower. 

Your car doesn't like it either.

It's also a great way to stop your cars heart from beating. 

Sorry..thats the best analongy I could think of right now. :thumbup:


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> Not changing the filter when you change the oil is like crapping your pants, taking a shower and then putting the dirty drawers back on. You don't put on dirty, crap stained underpants after you take a shower.
> 
> Your car doesn't like it either.
> 
> ...


What if it was your last pair of underwear...only kidding.  

Depending on the oil filter and condition of your engine, driving conditions, oil quality, the filter may fill-up with a lot of crap between oil changes. At a certain point oil flow is deminished, and parts are not getting lubricated like they should. Actually, I don't know that it makes a difference about the price you pay. An expensive filter may filter finer particles and actually clog more quickly than a cheap one. I guess you could cut open a filter after an oil change and see what it looks like. Even changing the oil frequently I have had the typical leaks this engine has plus more: front main seal, valve cover, oil pan two times, etc. So, clean oil and a new filter is a minimum I would give this engine.


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

This is a top-of-mind topic for me right now, since yesterday I set out to change the ATF...coolant...and oil/filter, all for the first time since getting our '93 Sentra.

No problem doing the first two--got the front lifted enough to reach the necessary locations. And I could have completed the third--if Nissan hadn't put the *@#!+* filter totally out of reach! I can barely see the damn thing from above or below, much less get ahold of it. (My floor jack won't raise the car high enough for me to get all the way underneath the engine).

Now that I've ranted, I'd vote for the 3K change of oil and filter too. That's a regimen I've followed on other cars, and although it's slighty more expensive short term, it sure seems to pay off in the long run. More importantly, most of the pros whose opinions I respect have strongly recommended it.

But unfortunately for me, it's off to one of those 'quick lube' joints for a basic bit of maintenance I'd much rather be able to complete myself...


----------

